# your fave 'pulmonary chemotherapy' ?



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

im a 20 a day man !

https://imageshack.us


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Are you seriously telling me that with all that gorgeous Cuban tobacco you have access to over there, you are smoking Marlboro Lights???


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

EG,

Why are you smoking Russian Malboro Lights? Do you stock up at the duty free when leaving SVO?

Karl


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I smoke Dunhill Milds...if those arent available then I'll smoke either Marlboro Lights or American Spirit...

although I'm dealing with a bout of something lately (I've been hacking like a harp seal), so I havent been smoking anything...and truth be told, I'm so doped up on cold meds that I dont even realise I want a smoke...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...as an aside...I'm surprised that this thread has lasted this long without being jacked by the health police...


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...as an aside...I'm surprised that this thread has lasted this long without being jacked by the health police...


Smoking is bad for you. Spend the money you spend on cigarettes on new shoes.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Smoking is bad for you. Spend the money you spend on cigarettes on new shoes.


Hey now...who says that you're only allowed one addiction???


----------



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Gauloises Blondes. And no lights for me. It´s gotta be the real thing.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't smoke cigarettes (the occasional cigar is how imperil my health), but I have a sentimental memory of how wonderful Sobranie Black Russians were on the very, very rare occasions I did smoke cigarettes a long, long time ago...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

CCabot said:


> Are you seriously telling me that with all that gorgeous Cuban tobacco you have access to over there, you are smoking Marlboro Lights???


Cuban cigarettes are like smoking rolled up newspaper with maybe a little hair clippings mixed in for added harshness...nothing like the cigars(which, though good, are completely over-rated [FFOX are better])...dont be fooled...


----------

